# Hydra Feature Requests



## Daniel Kurland (Nov 2, 2017)

Being able to press Play on anything in the Now Playing list to instantly play. Current Tivo allows this, Hydra requires 4 clicks to play a show.

Allowing the back arrow to take you out of menus.

Being able to hide the Continue Watching bar.

Being able to hide apps. I do not allow my children to watch YouTube, and I will never watch HSN or most of the apps.

Closed captioning is very hard to find now. Not sure how to get to it.

When deleting a single item, it gives a message about deleting everything in a group.

A brighter option for the on screen guide.

Almost all the HD channels show as SD in the guide.

Being able to control the size of the preview windows when bringing this up watching live tv.

Being able to turn off the number shortcuts (I think they are useless). I went 10 years without them.

Bug: When set to 4K and 4K pass through only, the screen frequently gets jittery and locks up.

On Mini, I get an error that I cannot watch Live TV because of the Tuning adapter if I press Live TV. If I press the guide button, I can select anything or then use up/down with no message any longer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Captioning is actually easier. 

Hit info and turn captions on should be selected immediately on the bar on the bottom.

Also, if you are getting a delete everything, you are selecting at the folder level. All series are stored in a folder even if one episode.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Captioning is actually easier.
> 
> Hit info and turn captions on should be selected immediately on the bar on the bottom.


Or just press and hold 'B'


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> Or just press and hold 'B'


I am not a fan of press and hold. Especially since TiVo did not program an acknowledgement.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> I am not a fan of press and hold. Especially since TiVo did not program an acknowledgement.


There is an audio acknowledgement. That's enough for me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> There is an audio acknowledgement. That's enough for me.


Not if you use Dolby.


----------



## Daniel Kurland (Nov 2, 2017)

Ok so captioning has a faster way. I didn’t know that. 

Why is it 3 to 4 clicks to play something on the Now Playing list.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Daniel Kurland said:


> Ok so captioning has a faster way. I didn't know that.
> 
> Why is it 3 to 4 clicks to play something on the Now Playing list.


They put everything in folders.

Just want you to have an accurate list.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

Daniel Kurland said:


> Ok so captioning has a faster way. I didn't know that.


FWIW, the 'press and hold B' is flaky and doesn't always work on the Minis with Hydra. I hadn't noted that until my daughter pointed it out.



Daniel Kurland said:


> Why is it 3 to 4 clicks to play something on the Now Playing list.


In my experience, it's just one more click (and yes, that's one too many) than before. And, as Tony said, it's because everything has been put into folders and you have to open the folder, even when there's only one show available, before you can click 'Play.' If they hadn't at the the same time they removed the option to click 'Play' to play all shows within a given folder, I don't think most people would have an issue with this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> FWIW, the 'press and hold B' is flaky and doesn't always work on the Minis with Hydra. I hadn't noted that until my daughter pointed it out.
> 
> In my experience, it's just one more click (and yes, that's one too many) than before. And, as Tony said, it's because everything has been put into folders and you have to open the folder, even when there's only one show available, before you can click 'Play.' If they hadn't at the the same time they removed the option to click 'Play' to play all shows within a given folder, I don't think most people would have an issue with this.


True. Because then a single show would act like a single show even though it's a folder.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

So may problems with Hydra I wish I had waited to upgrade. And I can’t downgrade without losing all my recordings. Argh..
the Mini... keeps losing live tv, have to repeat guided setup to get them back and even then I have to hit guide and select a channel to get them back. Hit info when in life tv and it says no info available even tho the guide is correct.
Both bolt and bolt plus.... give us back the old my shows view. So much easier to use I can’t believe you released the n w version. Hit ok 4 times to watch a show? Your kiddding me? Fix this. And total pain to delete shows..
And why can’t I select info and then see what’s on the other tuners? Why would you remove such a great feature? Again I don’t get it.
When you’re watching a show you can’t select back or left you have hit Tivo and start all over? What’s up with that? Who approved all these stupid changes? Fire them!
I could go on but I’m sure. Everyone is experiencing the terrible stuff I am so listen to everyone and fix this.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sorry. Half your list is wrong. 

To see what is on the other tuners, hit the right key rather than info, for example. 

I have no idea what you mean by starting over. You can back to previous screens. 

They added on level to My Shows for playing but deleting works with the same number of clicks. 

They need new instructions so that people know where things are and how they work.


----------



## Dean Johnson (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Tony I didn’t know about click right.
What I meant when watching a recording is to get back to all the shows you have click back maybe 4 times. 
Or click Tivo then 1 or maneuver to my shows. Just way to difficult.
And I used to be able to easily delete shows not it is t worth the effort; way to many clicks.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

Megamind said:


> There is an audio acknowledgement. That's enough for me.


If the purpose of Closed Captions is to aid the hearing-impaired, then an audio acknowledgement would seem to come up short.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dean Johnson said:


> Thanks Tony I didn't know about click right.
> What I meant when watching a recording is to get back to all the shows you have click back maybe 4 times.
> Or click Tivo then 1 or maneuver to my shows. Just way to difficult.
> And I used to be able to easily delete shows not it is t worth the effort; way to many clicks.


The back button takes you back. It may be zoom on your remote. But TiVo TiVo takes you back to where you were in My Shows. I still don't understand your 4 clicks. Ive been using Hydra since Sunday and going back to My Shows feels a lot the same as the old software.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

reneg said:


> If the purpose of Closed Captions is to aid the hearing-impaired, then an audio acknowledgement would seem to come up short.


Well, true, although there's always the visual acknowledgement when the closed captions actually _appear_ after you press and hold 'B,' unless you happen to be watching a channel without them. And if that's still not enough, you can always go the longer route via the info key to turn them on. Two easy paths to a solution; I don't see a problem.

And not that it matters relative to the concern you raised, but I would suggest that closed captions are used by a far larger audience than the hearing-impaired. We use them frequently at our house for foreign-produced movies, series & documentaries where the accents can be problematic. We would have never got through _Peaky Blinders _without them_. _


----------



## m.s (Mar 8, 2007)

For TiVo hardware with Bluetooth, allow pairing with headsets to deliver audio for "private" viewing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> Well, true, although there's always the visual acknowledgement when the closed captions actually _appear_ after you press and hold 'B,' unless you happen to be watching a channel without them. And if that's still not enough, you can always go the longer route via the info key to turn them on. Two easy paths to a solution; I don't see a problem.
> 
> And not that it matters relative to the concern you raised, but I would suggest that closed captions are used by a far larger audience than the hearing-impaired. We use them frequently at our house for foreign-produced movies, series & documentaries where the accents can be problematic. We would have never got through _Peaky Blinders _without them_. _


You ignored that many people never hear TiVo sounds because they use Dolby.

Using the info bar at least let's you know something happened because the bar goes away. And since press and hold is a matter of degree, it is better to have immediate feedback. It is. A design flaw period. Why are you defending it? I assume you didn't code it.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> You ignored that many people never hear TiVo sounds because they use Dolby.


Good grief, I didn't ignore anything. That point was made previously (by you) and I specifically reiterated that there was another option if 'B' doesn't work for any individual.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> Good grief, I didn't ignore anything. That point was made previously (by you) and I specifically reiterated that there was another option if 'B' doesn't work for any individual.


That may have been your intent but that is not how your posts read. I will accept your restated intent. The earlier posts are dismissive of others concerns. Thank you for the clarification of intent.


----------



## Megamind (Feb 18, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> That may have been your intent but that is not how your posts read. I will accept your restated intent. The earlier posts are dismissive of others concerns. Thank you for the clarification of intent.


I'm sorry that you misread my posts and their intent, but I stand by my comments as written and am wholly disinterested in whether you accept or approve of them. Take care.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Megamind said:


> I'm sorry that you misread my posts and their intent, but I stand by my comments as written and am wholly disinterested in whether you accept or approve of them. Take care.


And just when I was feeling peaceful you have to show your complete non concern for anyone else's opinion.

This is exactly what I was saying. You weren't being helpful. You were being condescending and didn't care about anyone else's opinions.

Have a good day.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

reneg said:


> If the purpose of Closed Captions is to aid the hearing-impaired, then an audio acknowledgement would seem to come up short.


There _is_ an irony there, isn't there (although, as mentioned above, the audio cue serves for others as well).


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Not if you use Dolby.


Isn't that the case for any TiVo sound effects?

+1 for a "CC On" visual cue though


----------



## MighTiVo (Oct 26, 2000)

I appreciate the ability of adding my own personal ShortCuts, but I think the numbers next to the short cuts, while educational for those that didn't know they existed, clutter up what is otherwise a clean menu. Would be nice to disable display of these numbers.

Although there is not enough room for 9 items, a hidden shortcut 9 could be useful
Would also like to have Devices as a possible Shortcut


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

MighTiVo said:


> Isn't that the case for any TiVo sound effects?
> 
> +1 for a "CC On" visual cue though


Yes.


----------



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

Please, please, please give us the ability to make the clock/timer permanent! At least up to a restart like it was. Never understood why this isn't an option in preferences!


----------

